# NEW PET FOOD RECALL



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Just saw the local news this am that announced that 
Krasdale Gravy Dry Food is being recalled for salmanilla(sp??) 
the 5 lb bags. YOu can call 866-298-8332

Apparently it is on bags sold on the east coast - I did hear them mention CT and NJ.
Laurie


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

This just keeps going. Thanks for the warning ---I have decided to use only US made and manufactured products and from time to time home made. I just switched the boys kibble back to Innova Evo mixed with plain Innova mixed (for now) with the back to basics I have been feeding them-- and at night they get the Natures Variety medallions--- I feel the best about Nutura (maker of Innova, Evo and Cal Naturals) and Prairie-Natures Variety----

I found rawhide made in the USA from USDA inspected cows. I tossed the cadet rabbit fillets (although the person at my pet store said Cadet is a great company that he knows personally and trusts) the only thing that may have foreign in it that I still feed is the Canz real meat treats-- it is manufactured/distributed in CA but I believe the Venison comes from New Zealand.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I've heard about the recall on the news last night, it seems to be a never ending story....sigh.


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

This is so crazy!!Why is this happening???Poor puppies!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

*recalled food back on shelves*

Has anyone seen this?? http://www.itchmo.com/menu-foods-and-wal-mart-placing-recalled-cat-food-back-on-shelves-2485 Walmart is putting new UPC labels over the recalled ones!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Those Cheap *#&$*'s......that doesn't surprise me, sadly. It's all about money and they could care less about anything else.

Kara


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

Oh my gosh, Christy. That just makes me sick that they do stuff like that :suspicious:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

FYI: In case any of you use Smokehouse Brand dog treats, they've been pulled off Petsmart shelves after several dogs have become sick. There's no recall yet, but I sure wouldn't chance it. 

http://www.itchmo.com/smokehouse-brand-dog-treats-pulled-from-petsmart-shelves-2869

As of this morning, PetSmart has pulled various Smokehouse Brand dog treats off of their shelves. There have been reports of pets becoming ill after eating the treats, and as a precaution, PetSmart has removed the products. There has been no formal recall as of yet.

Here is what the PetSmart corporate office released to the PetSmart stores:

"Today the American Veterinary Medical Association (AVMA) issued a media alert warning some treat products from China may be a potential threat to pets due to 'several complaints from pet owners and veterinarians of illness in dogs.' No deaths have been reported at this time. The symptoms of pets reported sick were vomiting, lethargy and anorexia. To date, testing by the FDA and PetSmart Techinical Services has ruled out melamine contamination that might be making pets sick.

For now, we're going to take the precautionary measure to pull this product from the shelves and contain it in the backroom. Our experts will continue to monitor the situation, analyze samples for a variety of possible problems and ask the vendor to test additonal product. Because of the relatively small number of complaints at this point, we're not issuing a recall. We'll provide timely updates as more information becomes available."

Here is the SKU list of the Smokehouse Brand dog treats that have been pulled off of PetSmart shelves:

7856525052 5108696 Chicken Chips 1lb.
7856525053 5108692 Chicken Chips 8oz.
7856525092 5108693 Chicken Poppers 8oz.
7856525093 5108698 Chicken Poppers 1lb.
7856525134 5108691 Chicken Tenders 8oz.
7856525137 5126536 Chicken Breast Tender Snacks 1lb.
7856525138 5126535 Chicken Tenders 2lb.
7856584255 5126702 Duck Breast Tenders 8oz.
7856584256 5126534 Duck Breast Tenders 1lb.
7856584257 5126532 Duck Chips 1lb.
7856584258 5126531 Duck and Sweet Potato 1lb.
7856585808 5108695 Chicken Tenders 1lb.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I am so glad that my two don't like treats. They turn down everythig I bring home except Flossies and freeze dried beef liver.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh My thank you for this--- My brother's Hav loves these!!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Missy- I'm so sick of these recalls and illnesses related to dog food and treats. I only give Maddie sweet potato treats I make myself and dog food that has ingredients made in USA. It seems there is no end to the China connection causing illnesses in our pets.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Here is a latest recall.... http://www.consumeraffairs.com/news04/2008/04/pet_food_recalls93.html#top
*
"String of Illnesses Afflicts NUTRO-Fed Pets"*

By Lisa Wade McCormick
ConsumerAffairs.com

April 18, 2008


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Marj, I'm glad someone finally wrote an article on the Nutro brand. I've been reading on a ton of different breed lists that people have had serious trouble with this brand. I had a spare bag of one of the sensitive tummy formulas, and even though it was made before this problem was reported, my Maltese wouldn't touch it. And he'll eat anything!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

The food recalls are just too frequent. It is so scary and I hope they finally fix all this.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Tori has been on the Ultra for small breeds. Guess we're now on the hunt for a different new food she'll be willing to eat... Any suggestions? 


Thanks for posting this, Marj :hug:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Leslie,
I am having success on NV raw and Evo Small Bites. In fact Lulu is becoming a pigglet!!
Carole


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

*Another recall*

I don't know if anyone saw this on the news, but they recalled Pedigree and some of it's other brands. They found salmonella in it.


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

awe... not again


----------

